
Trump proposed a 'Virtual border wall' and democrats are on board - sidjain1412
https://www.washingtonpost.com/immigration/trump-virtual-border-wall/2020/07/02/7b380490-b0ac-11ea-a567-6172530208bd_story.html
======
geofft
"Democrats are on board" doesn't seem to be substantiated by the article. The
actual title is "an idea Democrats have praised," but even that is tenuous -
all the article has is the chief revenue officer of the company making this
system saying that Democrats and Republicans both have a use for the thing his
company is selling, and one analyst at an NGO saying that it fits into
previous "Democratic Party rhetoric. But that analyst also cautions, "It's
hard to gauge where the Democratic Party is."

There's basically no reason to believe that Democrats currently support this
system.

